# Command key not working in Illustrator



## shirster (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi all,

I did a Google on that topic and came across a FAQ on this site:

http://www.macosx.com/content/faq.p...rator-Command-Key-Shortcut-Does-Not-Work.html

Just wondering if anyone has got a solution to this?

The command key works fine everywhere else except in AI. (I'm running CS2 on 10.4.3)

The weird thing is, it used to work when I have the entire CS2 installed on an external hard disk. Then I reinstalled it on my local hard drive and the command key is dead...

Thanks in advance !


----------



## shirster (Dec 29, 2005)

sorry guys, just found the fix over at Adobe forum...

http://www.adobe.com/support/techdocs/324729.html


----------

